# Help me ID my first prewar bike



## okozzy (May 7, 2011)

View attachment 20793View attachment 20794View attachment 20795View attachment 20796View attachment 20797

*If possible:*

What year?
What model?
DX?
etc.

thanks in advance.


----------



## redline1968 (May 8, 2011)

nice condition look like a 37 or 38 autocycle.


----------



## okozzy (May 9, 2011)

If an Autocycle, what am I missing to make it complete?


----------



## redline1968 (May 9, 2011)

a tank, light.  bring big bucks and wait for one tank to show up in original condition. it could be many years to get one. it could be a standard without a tank or light.


----------



## okozzy (May 9, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> a tank, light.  bring big bucks and wait for one tank to show up in original condition. it could be many years to get one. it could be a standard without a tank or light.




Redline, thanks for taking the time to respond! 
So, does everyone else agree that what I have here is a Autocyle?.......I just want to be able to know what to call my bike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 9, 2011)

The bike is more likely a Schwinn Motorbike -- A Schwinn Autocycle would have a Jeweled tank for one as well as a standard pitch deluxe chain ring & rear cog on it - The Schwinn Motorbike shares the same frame set as the Autocycle - it would have a non jeweled tank with the skiptooth sweetheart sprocket as yours does - still a great find either way - I hope you found it for a reasonable amount -- I would look for that tank which is more common but not any easier to acquire - just keep your feelers out & wallet stocked in case one shows up -- 
*
If you are around this weekend -- Bring it out to Walts Swapmeet & vintage ride in Newport Beach this Sunday May 15th that starts @ 8am with the ride starting around NOON --  he is down by the Fun Zone & Balboa Ferry in Newport Beach -- take her for a spin & who knows if you ask around  --  someone might have a tank for you  --  always a bunch of enthusiast are present at these local SoCal swapmeets who are in the know of the rare parts - pieces & complete bicycles  *


----------



## okozzy (May 9, 2011)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> The bike is more likely a Schwinn Motorbike -- A Schwinn Autocycle would have a Jeweled tank for one as well as a standard pitch deluxe chain ring & rear cog on it - The Schwinn Motorbike shares the same frame set as the Autocycle - it would have a non jeweled tank with the skiptooth sweetheart sprocket as yours does - still a great find either way - I hope you found it for a reasonable amount -- I would look for that tank which is more common but not any easier to acquire - just keep your feelers out & wallet stocked in case one shows up --
> *
> If you are around this weekend -- Bring it out to Walts Swapmeet & vintage ride in Newport Beach this Sunday May 15th that starts @ 8am with the ride starting around NOON --  he is down by the Fun Zone & Balboa Ferry in Newport Beach -- take her for a spin & who knows if you ask around  --  someone might have a tank for you  --  always a bunch of enthusiast are present at these local SoCal swapmeets who are in the know of the rare parts - pieces & complete bicycles  *




*Thanks to ALL for the great info.*:o

Yes, I'm working on having the patience for this hobby, I am piecing together a second prewar schwiin and have been looking for the correct fork but no luck yet.

I hope I can make the swapmeet this weekend.


----------



## okozzy (May 9, 2011)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> The bike is more likely a Schwinn Motorbike -- A Schwinn Autocycle would have a Jeweled tank for one as well as a standard pitch deluxe chain ring & rear cog on it - The Schwinn Motorbike shares the same frame set as the Autocycle - it would have a non jeweled tank with the skiptooth sweetheart sprocket as yours does - still a great find either way - I hope you found it for a reasonable amount -- I would look for that tank which is more common but not any easier to acquire - just keep your feelers out & wallet stocked in case one shows up --
> *
> *




*What does the tank look like?*


----------



## fordsnake (May 9, 2011)

> *What does the tank look like?*



 Google Schwinn Autocycle and Schwinn Motorbike...the internet is your friend


----------



## BWbiker (May 9, 2011)

*Schwinn Ser# "T" Prewar bikes...*



okozzy said:


> View attachment 20793View attachment 20794View attachment 20795View attachment 20796View attachment 20797
> 
> *If possible:*
> 
> ...



 I can help, I have this bikes brother and sister, both ser# "T", '38's. The boys is an unrestored black, truss rod, Motorbike and the girls a blue tankless standard model. I am hoping to have a new close up lens tomorrow and I will take pics of both and post for you. Brad


----------



## BWbiker (May 10, 2011)

*Ser# T Schwinn Boy's Motorbike & Girl's standard model pics*











okozzy said:


> View attachment 20793View attachment 20794View attachment 20795View attachment 20796View attachment 20797
> 
> *If possible:*
> 
> ...



 Here are my Boys early '38 Ser#T6... & earlier girls 
Ser#T5..., the horn button is in place over the top of the original in bar "AS" mushroom horn button on the Motorbike. I have it but have not put it on. Brad


----------



## bud poe (May 10, 2011)

Cool bikes Brad!


----------



## okozzy (May 10, 2011)

BWbiker said:


> View attachment 20876View attachment 20877View attachment 20878 Here are my Boys early '38 Ser#T6... & earlier girls
> Ser#T5..., the horn button is in place over the top of the original in bar "AS" mushroom horn button on the Motorbike. I have it but have not put it on. Brad




*Very nice indeed and thanks for sharing...... that looks just like my bike.
Is that the original key on that lock?*


----------



## BWbiker (May 11, 2011)

okozzy said:


> *Very nice indeed and thanks for sharing...... that looks just like my bike.
> Is that the original key on that lock?*



 Thank you Bud and okozzy. The key in the lock is the cheap copy and the nice original AS key is in the package it came in from The Fender Doctor Wes. I only bring it out for special occasions! Brad


----------

